# Thyroid and menstrual cycle



## Steal_My_Skin

I'm well aware that your thyroid affects your menstrual cycle, but I wonder if anyone else on the boards can tell me what has happened to their periods after switching from hyper to hypo and then back to normal thyroid function.

This past January I was diagnosed with Grave's and put on methimazole. Before I developed the Grave's symptoms that led me to be diagnosed, I had very regular periods. Shortly before my diagnosis, I started having slightly heavier periods. In December my period was about 2 weeks late. Starting methimazole regulated my periods again, and made them lighter than what I'm used to, but still within what I'd call a normal range.

*Levels before starting methimazole (early January):*
TSH: <0.008 L / Ref: 0.510-6.270
FT3: 19.36 H / Ref: 2.3-4.2
FT4: 5.5 CH / Ref: 0.89-1.76

Then in March-April, my neck started to swell and new symptoms developed (period problems not being one of them). Saw the endo and he diagnosed me with acute thyroiditis, much like a sinus infection but in my thyroid. This made me go hypo. He had me stop methimazole in late April, so I've been off it for about a month now.

*Levels in February, still on methimazole, before development of symptoms of acute thyroiditis:
*TSH: 0.32 L / Ref: 0.34-5.60
FT4: 0.31 L / Ref: 0.58-1.64

*Levels in late April, still on methimazole, at height of acute thyroiditis symptoms:*
TSH: >100.0 H / Ref: 0.34-5.60
FT4: 0.11 L / Ref: 0.58-1.64

*Latest levels from last week, 3.5 weeks off methimazole:*
TSH: 2.54 / Ref: 0.34-5.60

After these latest results, my doc says I should stay off the methimazole and come back for a re-check in early July. So here's the root of my question:

Through ALL of this madness, bouncing from hyper to hypo, my periods have remained pretty consistent. BUT, now that I'm 1 month off methimazole and approaching normal thyroid function for the first time in about 8 months, NOW I appear to be skipping a period. It's been 42 days since my last period started, and normally I expect a new period every 27-34 days. I'm definitely having the cramps and a couple other period symptoms... but Aunt Flo is running late. Could it be the bouncing thyroid function, even though I'm normalish now?


----------



## lavender

I bet it's the thyroid. I have had an abnormal cycle most of my life, but since my thyroid disease, it's been off the wall. For the past year and a half I was menstruating every 4 months. A little over a month ago, when I went severely hypo (my TSH jumped to 29), I had a period, it was heavy and painful. Two weeks ago, I had another one that was heavy and long. My TSH is now 23. So, I don't get it. My doc won't check my female hormones until my thyroid levels are stable. It's been over a year since I was diagnosed with Graves, 9 months since surgery, and I am not right yet. There have been periods when my thyroid levels have looked sort of good, but I still did not menstruate.

I have been feeling pretty retched about my thyroid levels, especially with a TSH in the 20's. But, you have me beat. 100+ Seriously? Were you mobile?


----------



## Andros

Steal_My_Skin said:


> I'm well aware that your thyroid affects your menstrual cycle, but I wonder if anyone else on the boards can tell me what has happened to their periods after switching from hyper to hypo and then back to normal thyroid function.
> 
> This past January I was diagnosed with Grave's and put on methimazole. Before I developed the Grave's symptoms that led me to be diagnosed, I had very regular periods. Shortly before my diagnosis, I started having slightly heavier periods. In December my period was about 2 weeks late. Starting methimazole regulated my periods again, and made them lighter than what I'm used to, but still within what I'd call a normal range.
> 
> *Levels before starting methimazole (early January):*
> TSH: <0.008 L / Ref: 0.510-6.270
> FT3: 19.36 H / Ref: 2.3-4.2
> FT4: 5.5 CH / Ref: 0.89-1.76
> 
> Then in March-April, my neck started to swell and new symptoms developed (period problems not being one of them). Saw the endo and he diagnosed me with acute thyroiditis, much like a sinus infection but in my thyroid. This made me go hypo. He had me stop methimazole in late April, so I've been off it for about a month now.
> 
> *Levels in February, still on methimazole, before development of symptoms of acute thyroiditis:
> *TSH: 0.32 L / Ref: 0.34-5.60
> FT4: 0.31 L / Ref: 0.58-1.64
> 
> *Levels in late April, still on methimazole, at height of acute thyroiditis symptoms:*
> TSH: >100.0 H / Ref: 0.34-5.60
> FT4: 0.11 L / Ref: 0.58-1.64
> 
> *Latest levels from last week, 3.5 weeks off methimazole:*
> TSH: 2.54 / Ref: 0.34-5.60
> 
> After these latest results, my doc says I should stay off the methimazole and come back for a re-check in early July. So here's the root of my question:
> 
> Through ALL of this madness, bouncing from hyper to hypo, my periods have remained pretty consistent. BUT, now that I'm 1 month off methimazole and approaching normal thyroid function for the first time in about 8 months, NOW I appear to be skipping a period. It's been 42 days since my last period started, and normally I expect a new period every 27-34 days. I'm definitely having the cramps and a couple other period symptoms... but Aunt Flo is running late. Could it be the bouncing thyroid function, even though I'm normalish now?


Holy cats! You have been on a roller coaster ride for sure! Given that, I would wager that you just need time for the menses to adjust. Your body has been getting mixed signals for a long time.

However, whenever in doubt, a call to your doctor is in order.

Because of the Graves' madness, I went through menopause @ age 41. No regrets there for sure.


----------



## Steal_My_Skin

The funny thing about that off the charts TSH level was the lab even repeated the test because they didn't believe it. When the doc's office called to report the results to me, the girl on the phone short of snickered as she read the number.

Best part? I was hiking when they called me with the results. I was surely in pain during that hike, but hiking nonetheless. NEVER SURRENDER! I was having intense pain in my feet and calves whenever I walked, I constantly felt cold to the bone and couldn't stand it, my face was puffy, and I was sleeping more than usual. Other than that, nothing egregious that made me think I was hypo.

Still waitin' on that period. *sigh*


----------



## Andros

Steal_My_Skin said:


> The funny thing about that off the charts TSH level was the lab even repeated the test because they didn't believe it. When the doc's office called to report the results to me, the girl on the phone short of snickered as she read the number.
> 
> Best part? I was hiking when they called me with the results. I was surely in pain during that hike, but hiking nonetheless. NEVER SURRENDER! I was having intense pain in my feet and calves whenever I walked, I constantly felt cold to the bone and couldn't stand it, my face was puffy, and I was sleeping more than usual. Other than that, nothing egregious that made me think I was hypo.
> 
> Still waitin' on that period. *sigh*


You are one tough cookie and that just so happens to be what it takes. No matter what comes down the pike; fight like hell! That's my motto for the day!

When do you get your next labs?


----------



## Steal_My_Skin

I get new labs in July... unless something changes between now and then.


----------



## Andros

Steal_My_Skin said:


> I get new labs in July... unless something changes between now and then.


I do hope the only change that takes place is that you feel better.


----------



## april

WOW! How encouraging. I have been having cramps in my legs too. I didn't know what it was, now I do. My menstrual cycles are crazy to. I just had RAI about 12 weeks ago and not looking forward to the next year. I felt great for about 6 weeks, but am now hypo. Is it really hard to get thyroid hormone levels adjusted?


----------



## lavender

Just over a year since I was diagnosed with graves, and 10 months since surgery, and I finally have had 3 regular periods in a row. Big sigh of relief. As much of a pain as dealing with my period can be, I just don't feel right without it.


----------



## webster2

I am so glad some things are back to working! From this board, I am learning so much about thyroid issues. We had one child in 1980, and tried to get pregnant again about 2 years later. I hadn't had really regular periods. I got pregnant, and miscarried 5 times before I had half of my thyroid removed. One year, almost to the date, we had our second child, and that was 11 years and 11 days after the first one. Ironically, they are both born in November, the 11th month! I think I have had issues longer than anyone realized.

Consider each period, a sign things are getting better! Wishing you better health each day!


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I am so glad some things are back to working! From this board, I am learning so much about thyroid issues. We had one child in 1980, and tried to get pregnant again about 2 years later. I hadn't had really regular periods. I got pregnant, and miscarried 5 times before I had half of my thyroid removed. One year, almost to the date, we had our second child, and that was 11 years and 11 days after the first one. Ironically, they are both born in November, the 11th month! I think I have had issues longer than anyone realized.
> 
> Consider each period, a sign things are getting better! Wishing you better health each day!


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooh;









How heart breaking; I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## webster2

Thank you. I must say with the last one that took, we were initially very guarded, as we didn't want to get our hopes up. He's 19 now. Back then, thyroid issues were not the top of the list of things to check for. I am not sure they are now. I think I was only checked this time because of a history of troubles. I am urging my family members to get checked. I found myself staring at my daughter's neck!


----------

